# New to this forum



## bobbyw (Oct 5, 2010)

Greetings from Welland, Ontario (Canada)…

I’m not quite a newbie with respect to scale modeling, but definitely new to this forum “stuff”.

In my youth, I dabbled in just about everything… cars, figures, aircraft, armour… but life got in the way and modeling took a back seat to other things. After a 40+ year absence, I’ve decided to return to the world of scale modeling and after a lot of self-discussion, decided to stick primarily with military aircraft (at least for now), concentrating in 1/32 scale (with possible forays into 1/24). The larger scale is perfect for my clunky hands and fading eyesight ☺

First up… Tamiya’s 1/32 Supermarine Spitfire Mk. IXc (Wow, have things changed over the past 40 years!)

Possible future endeavours… 

S.E.5a (William Claxton, 41 Sqn RAF)
Spitfire Mk. Vb (George Beurling, 249 Sqn, RAF)
Sopwith Triplane (Raymond Collishaw, 10N Sqn NAS)
De Havilland Mosquito FB Mk. VI (Russ Bannock or Bob Kipp, 418 Sqn RCAF)
F-86 Sabre (Omer Levesque, 334 FIS, USAF)
Corsair Mk.II (Don Sheppard, 1841 Sqn FAA)
CF-18 (have to do at least one of those)

Don’t be too hard on me when it comes time to reveal finished projects.

Cheers, Bob


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## imalko (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bob. Looking forward to see your works.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## N4521U (Oct 5, 2010)

And from the land Downundah..........
You will learn heaps.... Just as I have. 

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bobby!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't worry. We are very easy on the new guys!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.
Thor, is that a pic of Lucky you've posted ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Bob.

I was born and lived for 33 years not far from you - in "Trawna". But please don't hold it against me!

Like you, I've been re-hooked into the hobby after a long hiatus and love it. Looks like you have a good selection of upcoming builds. I have a CF-18 waiting in the stash as well.


----------



## mikewint (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome, I'm a newbie here too, the senior member refers to my age. as you will find this place is A+++ and so are all the people and the knowledge base is encyclopedic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 6, 2010)

G'day Bob, greetings from across the Pacific and way down south, nice to have join us.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2010)

G'day Bob jump right on in mate we don't bite!


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bobbyw (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the warm greetings, fellas...

Regards, Bob


----------



## weareborg (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------

